# Hi.... I want to ask if will be better to sell my honey in other countries?



## Florin94 (Sep 27, 2016)

. My father is from Romania and I have there also a apiary in Romania. I want to ask if is recomended to sell in other countries? The honey have an awesome taste and is organic. Sincerlly who buy there sells also in other countries so I want to cut the midleman but problem is were to sell it? thank


----------



## Florin94 (Sep 27, 2016)

Florin94 said:


> . My father is from Romania and I have there also a apiary in Romania. I want to ask if is recomended to sell in other countries? The honey have an awesome taste and is organic. Sincerlly who buy there sells also in other countries so I want to cut the midleman but problem is were to sell it? thank


I dont know how to set when someone reply to receive an email. Hovewer here is my mail : [email protected] . Casually I didnt check all day this forum thats why I leave these contact infos.


----------

